# Do You Have A Screwdriver?



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Seems like a simple question. Not much discussion on screwdrivers, so I thought it's about time. Since the screwdriver has been around since the 15 century or thereabouts, it's likely one of the basic hand tools we still use today. 

There are many designs... lengths, tips, handles, materials, colors, shapes and sizes, all designed to just insert/remove/turn screws. So, what have you got?












 







.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Either S-K or Snap-On for machines. Rubber grip Crescents for wood working.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Pretty good assortment, some big boys, some miniatures for electrical, some bang on beaters, some homemade, special purposes.....


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

I have a large collection of different sizes and types. Recently I have found one that has become a favorite. It has a magnetic holder for looose screwdriver bits, a locking mechanism and the handle is foldable when you need extra driving power.


----------



## Warnock (Apr 4, 2011)

*Have this one?*

I have dozens of the critters, from small electronics or jewelers type, to some that barely fit in the tool chest.

Thought I would share this photo of a "screwdriver" and see who recognizes it.....


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Warnock said:


> I have dozens of the critters, from small electronics or jewelers type, to some that barely fit in the tool chest.
> 
> Thought I would share this photo of a "screwdriver" and see who recognizes it.....


Thomas Jefferson :smile:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Warnock said:


> I have dozens of the critters, from small electronics or jewelers type, to some that barely fit in the tool chest.
> 
> Thought I would share this photo of a "screwdriver" and see who recognizes it.....


It looks like "Snoopy".












 







.


----------



## Hammered Toes (Mar 16, 2011)

Warnock said:


> I have dozens of the critters, from small electronics or jewelers type, to some that barely fit in the tool chest.
> 
> Thought I would share this photo of a "screwdriver" and see who recognizes it.....


I know exactly what that is. It is the thing-a-ma-jig that removes the wobble plate that connects it to the what-cha-ma-call-it.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Handyman's screwdrivers*

http://www.idrink.com/handyman.html 
You knew someone was gonna do this... Hi C-man!:drink:


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

cabinetman said:


> It looks like "Snoopy".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn it does.:laughing:


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I have just about every kind from jewelers size to large screwdrivers. I have about every type bit including security bits that fit my cordless screwdriver and drills also.


----------



## xphnmn (Dec 7, 2009)

Warnock said:


> I have dozens of the critters, from small electronics or jewelers type, to some that barely fit in the tool chest.
> 
> Thought I would share this photo of a "screwdriver" and see who recognizes it.....


Yep. For loosening and tightening DZUS fasteners.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Anyone have one of these keychain screwdrivers given out in the 50's?
.














​ ​

.


----------



## xphnmn (Dec 7, 2009)

cabinetman said:


> Anyone have one of these keychain screwdrivers given out in the 50's?
> .
> 
> View attachment 24616
> ...


 
I don't have one of THOSE but a similar keychain screwdriver comes in many Craftsman screwdriver sets. I do have one of those.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Yup,got a bunch.A huge set of S-K's in machine shop.Some nice older C-man "proffesionals" in bike shop.Old Stanleys and std C-mans in mill shop.Replacable tip styles are nice for gunwork because they can be hollow ground for specific width slots.

Some are custom made for getting at hard to reach places.So will always take any old junky screwdrivers someone dosen't want to serve as the basis for above.Have gone so far as tig'n small wrenchheads on the ends of old screwdrivers for special needs.Have been known to re-grind phillip's to provide more of a cutting angle on tip for removal of stuborn screws,where say an impact driver wouldn't apply.

Got some oldies that chuck up into a brace.And find they work great in old-house world.Nuthin like having a "period" tool that given the circumstance,out perform modern alternatives.BW


----------



## glh17 (Jul 7, 2010)

I've got a lot of screwdrivers. Various sizes and tips, but can never find the right one when I need it. I have the "standard set" of 8 Stanley's from HD, various sizes of craftsman, a ratcheting driver with bits, a set of very small ones, several miscellaneous, and a set of large wooden handled cabinet screwdrivers from Garrett-Wade. 

I guess I have 30 or so hand held screwdrivers (none power). They've just accumulated over the years and I inherited my dad's. These are flat and phillips head. I do have a couple of sets of hex wrenches and a small set of torx. Someone is going to wonder what I was doing with so many screwdrivers when I die.

P.S. I also have a dozen or so hammers. Various sizes but at least 3 or 4 standard size. Don't know how I accumulated all of those either.


----------



## jaxonquad (Jan 26, 2011)

glh17 said:


> I've got a lot of screwdrivers. Various sizes and tips, but can never find the right one when I need it.......
> 
> ...Someone is going to wonder what I was doing with so many screwdrivers when I die.
> 
> P.S. I also have a dozen or so hammers. Various sizes but at least 3 or 4 standard size. Don't know how I accumulated all of those either.


 :lol::lol:


----------



## mwhals (Apr 13, 2010)

I have an entire assortment of small screwdrivers for jewely and small parts. I have a more than enough assortment of screwdrivers for everything else. Screwdrivers, sockets and wrenches are in my work shop in abundance.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Well in the shop tool box I have S-K, Hanging over the work bench I have Popular Machanics brand, in my work tools is Klein tools all the way.


----------



## Warnock (Apr 4, 2011)

xphnmn said:


> Yep. For loosening and tightening DZUS fasteners.


 
And the winner is - - - this gent.

The tool was nicknamed "Snoopy". It was used on F-4 aircraft to remove and reinstall panels.

Good observation, hope you enjoyed the trivia.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Just when you think you have everything covered screwdriver-wise, something new crops up. Apparently the new iPhone 4's have a reasonably easy procedure for replacing the battery (unlike the previous iPhones). Apple doesn't want anyone doing it themselves so they came up with a new kind a screw just to 'screw' with people. So now we have the 'pentalobe' which is kind of like a five sided Torx screwdriver.


----------



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

I just bought an old Yankee on eBay after discovering my grandfathers old one this past weekend. I'm strangely excited about it. His was apparently my mom's favorite toy in the shop growing up =p


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Got a Craftsman set way back in the day when I was painting houses. Still got em all, never broke one handle and they were abused for a while.


----------



## klr650 (Apr 4, 2010)

Screwdrivers and sockets are my weakness. I have quite a few scattered all over the house - but for some reason I can never find one. Slotted screwdrivers are the worst - I curse the man who thought they would be useful tools, and curse the electrical industry for continuing to use them on faceplates, they fit so well in the slots of a hot outlet...<screw screw screw slip-->

My cat has a magnetic collar for opening the cat door - handy for keeping the neighborhood raccoons, opossums, and ferals out of the house, but it also is handy for transporting my sockets to and from the yard. You can't imagine how many 10mm sockets I've bought over the years only to have them turn into deadly projectiles when run over by the lawn mower. I vow one day to have an organized screwdriver and socket set arrangement.


----------

